# Louisville Zoo Pics...



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2009)

I went to the Louisville Zoo last week and took some pics....heres what I came away with......

Eastern Diamondback:






Gaboon Viper:






Chondro:






African House Snake:






Green Mamba:






Corn Snake:






Timber Rattler:






Red Footed Tortoises:


















Egyptian Banded Cobra:






Vampire Bats:












Victoria Crowned Pigeons:












Stork:






Peacock:






Aruba Rattlesnake:






One thing that has been a personal favorite little feature of our Zoo is the mural of quotes inside the HerpAquarium.....I remember reading them when I was younger and to this day I still stop to ponder their words when I walk past.....Heres a few of them....































Kestrel/Sparrow-Hawk:






Eastern Indigo Snake:






Lions:












Apparently yawns are contagious even amongst Lions, lol:












Cotton Top Tamarin:












Gorilla:


----------



## aracnophiliac (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice pic really liked your photo of Victoria Crowned Pigeons...Very nice photography


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful photos! I'm going there next week, and hoping to get some good shots also.


----------



## aluras (Apr 16, 2009)

nice Pics,,,love the quotes, and the redfoots yahn.


----------



## atrox (May 14, 2009)

I loved the quotes, nice pics.


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 4, 2010)

The pics and quotes were awesome...
I am going to have to check out this place..


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome pics, I especially loved the quotes. Good stuff


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 20, 2010)

That cotton top is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## robd (Apr 29, 2010)

That green mamba is wicked looking.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 17, 2010)

You must love snakes huh? I like them but i'm scared of them...


----------



## david brown (Jul 1, 2010)

I need a picture of tiger as i really like it plz post some of them if you have thanks.


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

nice photos


----------



## Ebenezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi David,
I love your threat, post and photography.
What was Vampire Bats drinking? Is it blood?
Cotton Top Tamarin looks like posing for you 
Thanks for sharing beautiful quotes with us.


----------

